# Timeless Light: Estonian Cello Works



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Allar Kaasik
Timeless Light: Estonian Cello Works

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:20:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Concerto
Recording Date1988
Recording Location
Estonia Concert Hall, Tallinn, Estonia
Pärnu Concert Hall, Pärnu, Estonia
St James's Church (Jaakobi kirik), Viimsi, Estonia
St John's Church (Johanneksenkirkko), Helsinki, Finland

3


----------

